# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  HLA tipizacija

## Snjeska

Napokon sam dobila nalaz ali ga ne znam pročitati (  za mene)
Molim vas da mi pomognete  

Prvo ću napisati svoj nalaz pa onda MM-ov.

Lokus HLA-A

3 11


Lokus HLA-B

17 60

Lokus HLA-DR

16 14

DR 51;52;53

51 52

Lokus HLA- DQ

1 ND (nije definirano)

PANEL REAKTIVNIH ANTIJELA

BROJ REAKCIJA, RAZRED 1 

O/30

TEST KRIŽANE REAKCIJE

B+T LY

20 STUPNJEVA C 
NEG (-)

Napomena:
Testom miješane kulture limfocita (MLC), DOBIVENA NIŽA REAKTIVNOST







Sada nalaz MM-a:


Lokus HLA-A
1 2

Locus HLA-B
27 ND

Locus HLA-DR
1 16

DR 51;52;53
51 ND

Locus HLA-DQ
1 ND


U poljima Panel reaktivnih antitijela i test križane reakcije kod MM-a nije ništa upisano.



Čini mi se da imamo preklapa nja u dva polja  , ako ja to dobro gledam.

----------


## fjora

snješka, koliko ja gledam u 3 polja: u HLA DR imate 16 zajednički,
u HLA DR 51;52;53  zajednički 51, u Lokus HLA- DQ  1,  mi iamo preklapanja u 2, ali u DQ potpuno preklapanje rekli su nam da smo slični, ovu sniženu reaktivnost isto imamo, ali tko je god iznjeo svoj nalaz na forumu ima sniženu reaktivnost, da li ima netko tko nema?

----------


## fjora

Ovo:




> PANEL REAKTIVNIH ANTIJELA
> 
> BROJ REAKCIJA, RAZRED 1 
> 
> O/30
> 
> TEST KRIŽANE REAKCIJE
> 
> B+T LY
> ...



nam piše potpuno isto.

----------


## meli

Fjora je u pravu, ja imam slični nalaz kao i ti. :/

----------


## wewa

Sta zapravo podrazumijeva snizena reaktivnost?

 :Love:

----------


## Timmy

Snjeska ovo ti treba pogledat netko tko se zaista kuzi, nije jedino do preklapanja vec i kombinacija preklapanja da sad ne idem u detalje. Kad imas zakazano kod doktora? Javi nam se s dobrim vijestima.

----------


## meli

> snješka, koliko ja gledam u 3 polja: u HLA DR imate 16 zajednički,
> u HLA DR 51;52;53  zajednički 51, u Lokus HLA- DQ  1,  mi iamo preklapanja u 2, ali u DQ potpuno preklapanje rekli su nam da smo slični, ovu sniženu reaktivnost isto imamo, ali tko je god iznjeo svoj nalaz na forumu ima sniženu reaktivnost, da li ima netko tko nema?


Ima jedna za koju znam, Martina123, ona je dobila napomenu "dobivena normalna reaktivnost". Znam samo da snižene i izrazito niske reaktivnosti izazivaju spontane pobačaje. Također sam uočila da se sa sniženom reaktivnosti nakon nekoliko spontanih iznese trudnoća do kraja sa i bez imunoglobulina.[/b]

----------


## fjora

> Snjeska ovo ti treba pogledat netko tko se zaista kuzi, nije jedino do preklapanja vec i kombinacija preklapanja da sad ne idem u detalje. Kad imas zakazano kod doktora? Javi nam se s dobrim vijestima.


Snjeska, ako nađeš doktora "koji se stvarno kuži" te želi s tobom podjeliti ta saznanja, a još da je po mogućnosti iz HR molim te da mi ga svakako preporučiš, hvala

----------


## navi

MM i ja imamo "normalnu reaktivnost", a doktori su nam rekli da su se spontani dešavali zbog preklapanja u najgorim DQ i DR razredima. Nije to ništa strašno jer se rješava odgovarajućom imunoterapijom. Pogledaj potpis i sretno!  :D 
Javi nam šta ti je doktor rekao.

----------


## TIGY

Evo, malo ću pokušat protumačiti ( na osnovu onoga što ja znam, jer ni ja nisam stručnjak ):



*TI    -----------------------------------------------------                                                         TM*

Lokus HLA-A     --------------------------------------                                  Lokus HLA-A


    3   ,   11       ----------------------------------------------                                       1   ,   2   ...................... *OK* 

Lokus HLA-B     --------------------------------------                                   Locus HLA-B

      17   ,  60    ----------------------------------------------                                       27  ,   ND   ...................... *OK*  

Lokus HLA-DR    --------------------------------------                                   Locus HLA-DR

*16*   , 14     ----------------------------------------------                                         1   ,   *16* ...................... *? ... moguće preklapanje u broju 16 ...*  

DR 51;52;53    --------------------------------------                                      DR 51;52;53
*51*   ,  52    ----------------------------------------------                                            *51*   ,  ND ...................... *? sigurno preklapanje u broju 51, 52 je ND*  

Lokus HLA- DQ   -------------------------------------                              Locus HLA-DQ

*1*  ,      ND (nije definirano)    -------------------------                    * 1*     ,  ND   ...................... *?  ... sigurno preklapanje u broju 1,
 a ovo ND nisu radili, pa i tu postoji mogućnost preklapanja ... slično kao i kod mene - pola nalaza nedostaje tj. nedefinirano  *  



PANEL REAKTIVNIH ANTIJELA

BROJ REAKCIJA, *RAZRED 1  ... to je OK *  ( ukazuje da nemaš neku autoimunu bolest ... )

O/30

TEST KRIŽANE REAKCIJE

B+T LY

20 STUPNJEVA C 
NEG (-)

Napomena:
Testom miješane kulture limfocita (MLC), DOBIVENA NIŽA REAKTIVNOST 
*...to je i kod mene napomena, po dr. Beeru to je OK.* 8)


_Gle, HLA tipizaciju je najbolje opisala naša Pino ( pretraži malo stare postove na tu temu ) , to je samo dokaz da imate slične krvi, što ima i 50 % ostalih bračnih parova,
ona uopće ne mora biti neki veliki problem, što je bio dokaz vaša izgubljena bebica, znači nije problem u tome, ali ima podudarnosti,
pa je teže ostvariti trudnoću, ali nije nemoguće i ti to znaš, stoga se nemoj previše opterećivati, idi sa nalazom dr.Duiću i dogovori se za dalje.

U Americi se to opet rješava IVIG-om, Dexom i ostalim imunosupresivima, pa bi možda trebala porazgovarati u vezi neke imunoterapije, no najbolje da popričaš o svemu tome sa svojim doktorom.

Znaš i sama da rješenja ima, samo budi uporna, ideš pravim putem ...   ... želim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta i mislim na tebe ... _

----------


## Snjeska

Evo danas sam došla kući odmah potrčala da vidim šta su mi rekle moje pametnice  :Love:  

Hvala vam svima, uskoro ću otići kod dr.Dujića da mi razjasni misterij mog nalaza, jedva čekam da znam na čemu sam.
Ne znanje je najteže.

Recite mi kolike su šanse da se sve može riješiti bez IVIG-a?
Kako dex pomaže u ovakvim slučajevima?

Meli šta ti koristiš?

----------


## meli

Kad sam izgubila bebicu u 9. tjednu, bila sam samo na injekcijama progesterona i Utrićima. Od tada nisam bila na nekim intenzivnim terapijama. Smrzlići nisu uspjeli (još je jedna tura ostala) jer Dex nisam koristila dovoljno rano. Ne znam kad ću se odlučiti za dalje i uz koju terapiju, ja sam trenutno na dugoj pauzi od svega.... 8)

----------


## Snjeska

> Smrzlići nisu uspjeli (još je jedna tura ostala) jer Dex nisam koristila dovoljno rano. Ne znam kad ću se odlučiti za dalje i uz koju terapiju, ja sam trenutno na dugoj pauzi od svega.... 8)


Koliko dugo treba koristiti dex?

Oprosti što te gnjavim, ali za sada ste mi vi jedini izvor onformacija :/

----------


## navi

U Americi se dex koristi od 6. dc u kojem se planira začeće, pa sve do 12-tog tjedna trudnoće, s time da se prekida ako ne dođe do začeća, ali postepeno.

U Austriji se dex daje od 1. dc i isto do 12-tog tjedna trudnoće, uvijek se prekida ako ne dođe do začeća, osim ako odmah slijedeći mjesec ideš u postupak, tada se ne radi razlika.

O ovoj temi ima više teorija, ali da li se počne 1. dc ili 6. dc ne mijenja previše. Dex je kortikosteroid koji ruši naš imunološki sustav i sprječava odbacivanje bebe, a i pomaže povećanju Bhcg-a.

----------


## navi

Kod nas je to još uvijek sve bauk, ali se vani najnormalnije propisuje ženama koje su imale spontane ili imaju određena preklapanja s partnerom. Registriraj se na immunologysupport od yahoo-a, tamo ima bezbroj informacija iz prve ruke na ovu temu.   :Love:

----------


## Snjeska

Navi, kako konkretno dex djeluje na ta preklapanja? Poništava ih ili? :/ 
Šta misliš hoće li dex biti dovoljan? Voljela bi izbjeći IVIG.

Registrirala bi se ja na još tisuću foruma ali moj engleski je loš, čitam ih i razumijem ali sam daleko od znanja potrebnog za tako složenu komunikaciju.
Stalno si govorim da moram poraditi na tome ali... lijena sam

----------


## TIGY

Ima par dobrih stranica na tu temu :

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/immunologysupport/
http://www3.fertilethoughts.com/foru...isplay.php?f=4
http://www.inciid.org/forums/


A evo i 5 imuno-problema koji ometaju začeće i izazivaju spontane:




> Consequences of Recurrent Pregnancy Loss: An Introduction to Categories 1 - 5 Immune Problems:
> 
> 
> # Function of HLA Antigens
> 
> # Category 1 Immunological Problems: HLA Compatibility as a Cause for Recurrent Spontaneous Pregnancy Loss
> 
> # Category 2 Immunological Problems: Autoantibody Response to Phospholipid Adhesion Molecules
> 
> ...


više o tome pogledajte ovdje: http://repro-med.net/info/cat1-5.php#cat1 

Nitko ne može garantirati da li bi u tvom slučaju bilo dobro pokušati sa Dexom ili IVIGom ,
jednostavnobi trebala isprobati više kombinacija i u dogovoru sa svojim doktorom odlučiti o imunoterapiji, sretno !!!  :Love:

----------


## navi

Tigy ti je sve napisala, a ja samo da ti pozelim srecu   :Heart:

----------


## kinka

Već dugo pratim ovaj forum, pa eto da se i ja uključim.

Na topicu „Sve naše dijagnoze“ ukratko sam navela naš dosadašnji put do bebice, pa da se ne ponavljam...

Do obje trudnoće smo došli relativno brzo unatoč mom PCOS-u. Prva trudnoća je ostvarena u drugom ciklusu Klomifena, a druga nakon dva mjeseca pokušavanja. Obje su završile pobačajima u 8., odnosno 7. tjednu. Nakon drugog pobačaja obavili smo sve pretrage na koje nas je uputio dr. Duić (kariogrami, HLA tipizacija, LaC, homocistein, ANA, antiDNA antitijela, antikardiolipinska antitijela, protein S, protein C, antitrombin 3, Leidenov faktor, NK CD 56, CD19). Svi nalazi u granicama normale osim HLA tipizacije. HLA tipizacijom utvrđeno je preklapanje u nekim lokusima od kojih je dr. istaknuo kao bitno HLA-DQ (ja 1,3, a MM 3,NT), te izrazito niska reaktivnost u MLC testu. Zaključak: *moguć imunološki uzrok pobacivanja*. S obzirom da sam, zahvaljujući Vama, drage Rode, na ovom forumu saznala dragocjene informacije, naravno postavila sam pitanje o korištenju dex-a, IVIG ili neke druge imunoterapije. Međutim, dr. je odmah odbacio mogućnost uvođenja imunoterapije „ za sada“  :? . Njegova je preporuka ići na novu trudnoću i po izostanku menzesa započeti sa visokim dozama progesterona, za sad uzimati kontinuirano Folic plus.

Uglavnom, moram priznati da sam jako razočarana, jer nakon svih silnih pretraga, toliko potrošenih novaca i izostanaka s posla, jedino što smo uspjeli postići je doći do saznanja da imamo imunološki problem, koji ćemo „za sada“ ignorirati, i s tim dodatnim opterećenjem pokušati ostvariti novu trudnoću bez imunoterapije, ponovno prepuštajući sve sreći koja nam do sada i nije bila saveznik...

Snješka, nadam se da ćeš ti biti bolje sreće i javi što ti je dr. preporučio.

P.S. Iznijela sam naš nalaz HLA tipizacije na nekoliko stranih foruma koji se bave ovim problemima, i svugdje dobila odgovor o nužnom korištenju imunoterapije  :? .

----------


## fjora

kinka, dobrodošla, samo ću i napisati da se osjećam kao ti i momentalno u istim dilemama - D. je imao slične zaključke, samo vi pokušavajte i koristite Folic Plus

----------


## TIGY

Kinka dobrodošla i sretno ...   :Love:  

Cure, imunoterapija nije bezopasna i Dexamethason je imunosupresiv koji ruši vaš imunosustav, te ima određene nuspojave.
Liječnici se stoga baš olako ne odlučuju na takvu vrstu terapije i ja razumijem dr.Duića kad preporuči Folic plus i da još pokušavate.
Ja sam Dex uzimala na vlastitu odgovornost ( po preporuci dr. Beera i po amer. protokolu u kombinaciji sa IVIGom ) i nije mi uspjelo.
Također sam od Dexa imala puno nuspojava ( poput naglog debljanja, moonface ( mjesečevog lica ) i na kraju i ono najgore - problem sa sinusima koji mi i dan-danas ostao kao uspomena na "igranje sa Dexom" ). Od IVIGa (Bogu hvala) nisam imala ništa - no neke su cure imale osip kao reakciju po cijelom tijelu, povećanu temperaturu i povraćanje, a neke su čak i kolabirale.
Znam da imam imunoproblem i svjesna sam svoje situacije - ali ću drugi put ipak "debelo" razmisliti da li da krenem sa imunoterapijom ili ne ... ( jer smatram da mi je ipak moje vlastito zdravlje najbitnije - a kad se razboliš - teško da ti tko više može pomoći ).
Znači, nije ni to čarobna formula ( a možda je i mogla biti ) ... ponekad je ipak stvar sreće, trenutka i tko zna čega još ...
Zaista je bitno biti uporan - također znam par cura kojima je uspjelo bez Dexa i IViga, a imaju antitijela i povišene NK. Što se tiče preklapanja u HLA tip. normalno dolazi do začeća, a tek onda se uzima imunoterapija kako bi se spriječili spontani i odbacivanje ploda ... ( također znam curu sa preklapanjem u HLA koja normalno, bez imunoterapije nosi svoju bebicu)... hoću reći: sve je moguće i svi smo mi različiti.
Sve je to zapravo relativno ... ja osobno smatram da trebamo držati ove osnovne hormone pod kontrolom,
meni je npr. jako bitno da mi je TSH i prolaktin u granicama normale, te svakako i dalje pokušavati ( jer što nam drugo i preostaje ).
Eto, ne bih duljila - samo bi upozorila na opasnosti koje nosi određena imunoterapija i da takve stvari - nisu za igru ... treba dobro, dobro razmisliti - odvagnuti pozitivne i negativne strane i tek onda odlučiti.

----------


## Snjeska

Tigyć 
jasno da imunoterapija nije za igru, iskreno meni se ni ne igra mojim zdravljem. Dex bi i pokušala ali na IVIG bi se jako teško odlučila.

Ali tražit ću adekvatno rješenje, očito trebam malu medikamentu pomoć i sigurna sam da ću uspjeti dogovoriti nešto sa svojim doktorom.

----------


## Šuška

Snješka, ja tu ništa ne kužim, samo šaljem   :Love:

----------


## meli

Ja potpisujem Tigy od RIJEČI do RIJEČI! Dex je zlo, ruši imunitet, jedva sam ga vratila, da ne govorim da kile nevjerojatnom brzinom idu na tebe, a tek faca, ma užas! A uzela sam ga malo i kratko. IVIG nisam još probala, ali ako je cirkus kao s dexom , hvala ne.   :Nope:

----------


## Timmy

Ma nije IVIg kao Dex, nemaju veze jedan s drugim. Uglavnom nema moonfaca ni debljanja. Jedan od nuspojava IVIga je da pretesko udara po zepu.

----------


## navi

> Ma nije IVIg kao Dex, nemaju veze jedan s drugim. Uglavnom nema moonfaca ni debljanja. Jedan od nuspojava IVIga je da pretesko udara po zepu.


Potpisujem Timmy u potpunosti, dvije apsolutno različite stvari koje nemaju veze jedna s drugom.

----------


## Snjeska

Moj dr. i ja smo odlučili da će moj sljedeći IVF biti uz Dex,

pa kako mi dragi Bog da  :Saint:

----------


## wewa

> Moj dr. i ja smo odlučili da će moj sljedeći IVF biti uz Dex,
> 
> pa kako mi dragi Bog da


 :D sretno, dragaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! :D

----------


## Arkana10

sretno  :Love:

----------


## Snjeska

Hvala drage moje,

znate da i ja vama želim isto što i sebi  :Love:

----------


## navi

> Moj dr. i ja smo odlučili da će moj sljedeći IVF biti uz Dex,
> 
> pa kako mi dragi Bog da


Drago mi je da idete naprijed! Želim ti nakon postupka isti potpis kao i moj   :Heart:

----------


## Snjeska

> Drago mi je da idete naprijed! Želim ti nakon postupka isti potpis kao i moj


  :Heart:

----------


## emanuel

Snjeska, sto god odlucila zelim ti srecu i uspjeh.

Citajuci sve ovo gore napisano procjenjujem da je puno slozenije i u neku ruku rizicnije od klasicnog IVF-a, zbog lijekova i djelovanja.

Cure, samo mi se cuvajte i oprezno.

----------


## Berlin

Zna li netko kako se može napraviti HLA tipizacija a da se ne plaća participacija?
Da li vrijede još uvijek šifre vezane za planiranje trudnoće, dopunsko, dodatno ili koje već osiguranje?
 :?

----------


## fjora

ova tema dignuta iz pepela, baš mi je drago da mnoge od nas sad imaju svoje bebice, neke i dvije  :D 

bez plaćanja - mislim da trebaš nabaviti uputnicu i imati dopunsko(ja sam tako), sa onom šifrom ne znam da li više prolazi, definitivno ti se isplati dopunsko jer je to jako skupa pretraga

----------


## Berlin

:D  za bebice!

Znam da je to tako prije bilo ali kako se situacija mijenjala od 01.01. ne znam na čemu sam.

----------


## vikki

Berlin, ja sam radila HLA tipizaciju (tj. mi) prije dva tjedna i za 10-ak dana očekujemo nalaze (poštom će stići). Ne plaćaš ništa ako imaš dopunsko osiguranje. Mi smo imali uputnicu svaki za sebe i oboje imamo dopunsko.
Što se tiče IVIG-a i dexa, dr. Duić mi je rekao da se u principu odustalo i od jednog i od drugog (ne znam je li sasvim ili su se orijentirali na terapiju heparinom), no kod uzastopnih spontanih kaže da se kombinacija heparina i aspirina pokazala daleko učinkovitijom, i to širi spektar problema (preklapanja kod HLA, autoimuni problemi, problemi s koagulacijom, sklonost trombofiliji itd.). Isto su mi rekli i drugi ginekolozi koji se bave habitualnim pobačajima.
Sretno!

----------


## Berlin

Vikki molim te još jedno objašnjenje.
Ovo dopunsko koje spominješ da li je to ova najnovija izmišljotina koju plaćaš 50-130 kn mjesečno?
Ja sam više zbunjena sa dopunskim, dodatnim i sl.
Dodatno je ono koje se plaća privatnim osiguravajućim kućama?

----------


## vikki

Da, dopunsko (isto što i dodatno, ako se ne varam) koje plaćaš 80 ili 130 kn (ovisno o visini plaće, ako je iznad 5.108,00 kn ili tu negdje cifra, plaćaš 130), umirovljenici 50 kn.
Ne znam kako je s privatnim dopunskim osiguranjima.

----------


## Berlin

Vikki   :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

mislim da su svi dr koji su imalo marili za HLA sad od toga potpuno odustali...a mene zanima i što je sa TIGY, ima li netko info jel krenula kamo?

----------


## Berlin

> mislim da su svi dr koji su imalo marili za HLA sad od toga potpuno odustali...


Ne kužim. Možeš malo pojasniti.

----------


## ZO

mislila sam na rezultate koje dobiješ i na to kako vjerojatno nijedan dr, ako nemaš još neki imuno problem, neće na to obraćati pažnju bez obzira kakvi rezultati bili...
Draga moja to ti je začarani krug imunologije naše …. 
Ja ću ti malo službeno… 
Sustav HLA je najsloženiji genetski sustav u čovjeka smješten na kraćem kraku kromosoma 6, 
te zbog svoje uloge u genskoj kontroli imunoloških reakcija predstavlja najintenzivnije istraživani dio ljudskog genoma. 
Geni sustava HLA organizirani su u razred I ( geni lokusa HLA-A i HLA-B ) i razred II ( geni lokusa HLA-DR i HLA-DQ), 
pri čemu su upravo geni razreda II oni koji su najčešće povezani s razvitkom autoimunih bolesti. 
Pretraga kojom se određuju antigeni (geni) HLA naziva se tipizacija tkiva. 
Na svakom lokusu tipizacijom tkiva određuju se dva alela - jedan naslijeđen od oca, a drugi od majke. 
Kada dobiješ rezultate od sebe i muža onda tek kreće problem. Na nalazu vidiš navedene lokuse i u njima su brojke koje kada uspoređuješ za pojedini lokus možeš vidjeti da li imaš u nekim dijelovima iste brojeve kao i tvoj dragi. Ako imaš onda je po nekim mišljenjima najgore ako imaš iste brojeve kod DR i DQ lokusa jer tu dolazi do imunološke zavrzlame kada dođe do oplodnje ( kakve – eh to je sad…. svašta nešto što ne znam objasniti na neki normalan način ). Neki dr uopće u to ne vjeruju jer je kao nemoguće da takav jedan ili dva lokusa mogu izazvati neke probleme i zaista je to neistraženo. Mislim da ukoliko nemaš povišene NK stanice u kombinaciji s preklapanjem teško da će ti netko dati terapiju – a ona može biti od viskih doza progesterona, folna, dex, IVIG i dalje…. – ovo zadnje po dr. Beeru ) 
Tu sam ti kopirala zanimljivo razmišljanje naše pino baš o tome i ja se slažem po tom pitanju dosta s njom: 

Pino: 
Dok sam cekala rezultate svojih testova, zeljela sam vidjeti koliko se cesto DQalpha slicnost i HLA slicnost pojavljuje u normalnoj populaciji (ja sam u istrazivanju i neko vrijeme sam radila na bioinformatici). Dosla sam do zakljucka da DQalpha slicnost se dogadja kod jako puno parova, barem 50%. U mojoj klinici HLA slicnost je "opasna" ako imas 3 od 5 lokusa koji se podudaraju. Dosla sam do zakljucka da oko 40% parova ima podudaranje, ovisno o populaciji (neke populacije su vise homogene i imaju manje podtipova). Hocu reci da sam zakljucila da ti testovi mozda i nisu smrtna osuda. DQalpha je posebno kontroverzan. Posto se lijecenje preporuca u slucaju povecanih NK stanica, koje sigurno imaju utjecaja na trudnocu, izgleda kao da se lijeci DQalpha, ali ta veza ne mora biti uzrocna. Trebalo bi napraviti puno vise studija oko toga da bi se saznala tocna istina. 

Inače kao što vidim kod nekih dr je bitno koji su brojevi unutra ( Duić govori o nekom broju 3, a ja i MM imamo 1 i 2 ), neki gledaju ukupan broj preklapanja, neki mašu rukom na to.... 
Malo te ja udavi ali mi ovak bilo nekako najtočnije da pokušam objasniti… Vjerojatno si i ti neke stvari čitala, pa nisam znala koliko si obraćala pažnju na to.... 
sorry na dužini  samo pitaj ak te kaj zanima.... koliko znam to ću pokušat ovak objasnit
uglavnom, prečesta su takva preklapanja u populaciji, pa sve cure koje su to radile i ovdje na forumu imaju hrpetinu preklapanja, sniženu reaktivnost ( za koju se u nekim slučajevima spominje da je čak i poželjna ), uglavnom se i onaj cross match test koji rade kod nas smatra zastarjelom metodom i više se ne radi, svašta nešto tu ima...

----------


## vikki

> ZO prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mislim da su svi dr koji su imalo marili za HLA sad od toga potpuno odustali...
> 
> 
> Ne kužim. Možeš malo pojasniti.


Da, istina je, pokazalo se da nema puno razlike između skupina liječenih IVIG-om i onih koje nisu uzimale nikakvu terapiju, tj. kao što je meli gore u postu navela, nakon nekoliko izgubljenih trudnoća žene često iznesu trudnoću bez terapije.
Osim toga, pokazalo se da brojni parovi imaju preklapanja tako da se to više i ne uzima kao neki faktor (tako meni reče Duić).

----------


## ZO

nisam ti ovime mislila oporučiti da ne radiš pretragu jer i ja sam radila hrpu pretraga za koje sam unaprijed znala da nema neke koristi od svega toga, ali dobro, volim ja sve imati u svom dosjeu   :Grin: 
jedno vrijeme se puno razgovaralo o tipizaciji, neki dr su davali terapiju ako je ona bila u kombinaciji sa povišenim NK stanicama i možda još nekim problemima, sad se nekako, po mom mišljenju stalo sa tim...no ako te dr šalje onda definitivno smatra da ima razloga za to....

----------


## fritulica1

I mi imamo snizenu reaktivnost. Kaze dr. Radoncic da takav nalaz ima ogromni broj pacijenata i da se s time uopce ne treba zamarati.

----------


## vikki

> I mi imamo snizenu reaktivnost. Kaze dr. Radoncic da takav nalaz ima ogromni broj pacijenata i da se s time uopce ne treba zamarati.


x   :Kiss:

----------


## Berlin

> nisam ti ovime mislila oporučiti da ne radiš pretragu jer i ja sam radila hrpu pretraga za koje sam unaprijed znala da nema neke koristi od svega toga, ali dobro, volim ja sve imati u svom dosjeu


Draga ZO, ja ti o HLA tipizaciji ništa ne znam.
I ja isto tako imam osjećaj da se samo vrtim u krug. 

 :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Podižem malo temu, stigao je i naš nalaz HLA i napomena je: testom miješane kulture limfocita (MLC), dobivena *izrazito niska reaktivnost*. Vidim da ste spominjale sniženu i normalnu reaktivnost, ali ne i izrazito nisku  :? 

Što se preklapanja tiče:

HLA-DR             ja 4/11, MM 11/13
DR 51;52;53      ja 52/53, MM NT/52
HLA-DQ             ja 3/NT, MM 1/3

To jesu nekakva preklapanja ili? Ostalo nisam nabrajala jer kako laički zaključujem, nema preklapanja.

----------


## ZO

jesu preklapanja, ali ne znam tko će od doktora uopće obratiti pažnju na to...skroz su napustili ideju da to može imati nekakvog utjecaja jer se prečesto događa u populaciji da bi se tome pridavala važnost....

----------


## Snjeska

> Podižem malo temu, stigao je i naš nalaz HLA i napomena je: testom miješane kulture limfocita (MLC), dobivena *izrazito niska reaktivnost*. Vidim da ste spominjale sniženu i normalnu reaktivnost, ali ne i izrazito nisku  :? 
> 
> Što se preklapanja tiče:
> 
> HLA-DR             ja 4/11, MM 11/13
> DR 51;52;53      ja 52/53, MM NT/52
> HLA-DQ             ja 3/NT, MM 1/3
> 
> To jesu nekakva preklapanja ili? Ostalo nisam nabrajala jer kako laički zaključujem, nema preklapanja.


Imamo preklapanja u istim lokusima.

I jako mi je zao ako su doktori odustali od lokusa i preklapanja jer koliko vidim, dosta nas sa ovim problemima ima preklapanja u istim lokusima.

----------


## ZO

mislim da svatko tko je to radio ima preklapanja u tim lokusima....mislim da je sonja333 isto imala, iznijela trudnoću i rodila bez ikakvih dodatnih terapija...
meni je isto žao što se to nije više istražilo, ali isto vjerujem da previše toga ima da bi imalo toliku važnost... :/

----------


## vikki

Ja sam ionako na decortinu zbog druge dijagnoze (a u trudnoći ću biti i na heparinu/aspirinu) tako da su mi pokriveni mogući imunološki i koagulacijski (trombofilijski) uzroci pobačaja (konačno  :Rolling Eyes:  ).
Pitala sam jer sam u prvi mah pomislila kako nema preklapanja (isti brojevi su nam u različitim kućicama), ali mi dr. R. (kao što smo očekivali) sinoć reče da je taj nalaz o.k.
Cure   :Heart:

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Podizem temu, vidim da nije nitko vec dugo pisao.
Da li netko zna da li se i dalje ne smatra raditi ovu pretragu nakon ponavljajucih spontanih ?? Ili da li i dalje ne uvode terapiju Dexa ili onog drugog lijeka ako nalazi nisu uredni, tj.ako postoji izrazito niska reaktivnost??
Naime,.imala sam 3 spontana, u zadnjem je bila bas krom.greska a.prva dva se ne zna.
Imam one mutacije na trombofiliju i slabo pozitivna ACL.i u zadnjoj T mi je uveden heparin, ali to ocito nije pomoglo.
Nismo radili tu HLA tipizaciju jer me nitko nije slao na to, sve ostale pretrage jesmo.
Da li ima smisla raditi i tu pretragu??
Gdje se to radi?? Na genetici na Rebru?? Jer ako da, bila sam dva puta kod Begovica i nije me to slao vaditi.

Hvala na odgovorima!!!
I jos nesto! Sto je taj Decortin??

----------


## biska

Hej mono, evo linka o Decortinu, vani se zove Prednison. U Ceskim klinikama ga cesto ukljucuju u protokol, to je kortikosteroid koji bi trebao ublaziti imunolosku reakciju organizma u smislu prevencije potencijalnog odbacivanja ploda.

http://www.yourivfjourney.com/predni...y-wonder-drug/

----------


## mono111

Biska,
Hvalaaa

----------


## mono111

Biska,
Jos nesto. Da li mozda znas da li ga i u Hr daju kao prevenciju neku nakon ponavljajucih spontanih??
Mozda i kad se ne ide na potpomognutu??

----------


## biska

> Biska,
> Jos nesto. Da li mozda znas da li ga i u Hr daju kao prevenciju neku nakon ponavljajucih spontanih??
> Mozda i kad se ne ide na potpomognutu??


Mi se u Hr nikad nismo lijecili, pa ne znam kako je kod nas, sorry  :Sad:

----------


## mono111

Tnx Biska !

----------


## zd77

Mono111 mi smo radili Hla tipizaciju, međutim iz nalaza se ne da izčitati  ništa, jer pola alela ima oznaku NT (nije tipizirano), što se tiče imunologije najvažniji su Aleli drugog reda gdje spada i DQalpha, u litaraturi koju sam ja čitala (strani forumi)  najviše pažnje posvećuju upravo DQalpha, ne moram ni napomenuti da bi kod nas upravo ta dva alela kod oboje nisu tipizirali, 
uglavnom postoje teorije da preklapanja mogu biti problem pogotovo uz povišene NK stanice, koje se u slučaju preklapanja aktiviraju i dolazi do reakcije na plod u smislu ne implantacije ili odbacivanja ploda. Postoje djelomična preklapanja ako vam se samo jedan alel preklapa i 100% preklapanje kad se oba alela preklapaju (što je po toj teoriji  veliki problem), ako je djelomično preklapanje u pitanju onda je pametno ići na set (transfer jednog embrije, da eventulno loš embrij  ne bi uzrokovao odbacivanje dobrog). Nisam sigurna što u slučaju 100% preklapanja, možda imunoterapija za NK stanice. 
Ja sam čitajući strane forume najviše fertilityfriens.uk (sad koliko to može biti mjerodavno????), došla do nekih informacija koje me zanimaju,probaj, želim ti svu sreću

----------


## mono111

Zd77,

Hvala puno na odgovoru. Makar, posto mi ovi izrazi nisu poznati, nista ne kuzim  :Wink: 
Ali pokusati cu pronaci tu stranicu pa malo prouciti.
Znaci, koliko sam skuzila, vama to nista sto je bitno nisu radili tako da ako i mi odemo na tu pretragu, nece nam raditi to najbitnije i u biti bzvz cemo raditi tu pretragu?
Da li znas mozda i da li ima kakvih pravila kako spontani nastupi??? Na koji nacin?? mislim sigurno srce prestane samo kucati ?Pretpostavljam da do 12 tjedna se moze dogoditi spontani radi toga??
Da li se u slucaju tog bas preklapanja nuzno uvijek dogadja spontani ili postoje i slucajevi gdje su osobe imale par spontanih i onda se bez terapije iznijela normalna T i ne znajuci za tu hla tipizaciju i preklapanja.?
Sorry na puno pitanja !
I ti si imala spontane??
Hvala puno !

----------


## zd77

ne mono111, ja nikad nisam stigla do pozitivne bete i to u 11 transfera, više od 20 vrlo dobrih embrija, uglavnom blastocista (17)...
pretpostavljam da ste napravili kariograme i isključili da je problem genetski?!
Možda bi vama i napravili DQalpha, vidjela sam na starim postovima da su nekima i tipizirali.. ne znam da li postoji kakav privatni laboratorij u HR koji se bavi s tim???
evo ti link da se lakše snađeš, prilično je opširno i komplicirano, možda da kreneš s ovim
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/fo...topic=242395.0
Ako kreneš u tom pravcu, i otkriješ kakva preklapanja, u Pragu (prague fertility centre) nude infuziju intralipida (imunoterapija) i dođe 150 EUR (možda cure sa MPO u Češkoj znaju više),
kod nas nisam još susrela doktora koji bi se s tim problemom ozbiljno pozabavio

----------


## mono111

Zd77,
Hvala, prouciti cu ! Tnx puno.
Bas mi je zao cuti za toliko tvojih neuspjelih postupaka ! Zelim ti svu srecu !

----------


## mono111

Da, da,.kariogrami su uredni ali zadnji put je bila bas krom.greska triploidija makar nema ta greska direktne veze s genetikom nasom nego se tako dogodilo.

----------


## Lost_in_Wonderland

Pozdrav, 
Mi smo nakon zaredanih pobačaja napravili kompletnu obradu. No ono najbitnije nismo nažalost napravili a to je citogenetika samog ploda. Koja bi nam dala dosta odgovora u kojem smjeru krenuti dalje istraživati. 
HLA smo radili na Rebru  i kako je zd77 spomenula najvažnije lokuse DQ ne rade kod nas. Prof Humar nas je uvjerila da je sa nama apsolutno sve u redu barem što se hla tipizacije tiče da nema prepreke za ostvarivanjem uredne trudnoće. U HR se HLA tipizacija i NK stanice smatraju bespotrebnim pretragama jer su metode liječenja za većinu specijalista eksperimentalne  i sama terapija ako govorimo o IVIG-u jer iznimno skupa. 
U Americi i nekim europskim državama sve popularnija i uspješnija terapija je ona intralipidima...kod nas naravno još uvijek nema govora o tome...
nažalost...pred desetak godina terapija u HR je bila dostupnija nego sada...baš kao što se i heparin dijelio šakom i kapom...a sada imam dojam da kada kod nas i postoji neka imunološka komponenta da se nitko ne želi uhvatiti u koštac s tim...imunolozi se uglavnom ne žele baviti ženama koje nemaju nekih "opipljivih" tegoba, također sve su rijeđi ginekolozi koji se uopće žele upuštati u tu granu te sve više zaziru i od preventivnih doza kortikosteroida za koje se ne mogu dogovoriti da li imaju placebo učinak ili ne  :Smile:

----------


## zd77

Lost in wonderland, vidim da smo na istom tragu, samo naši doktori nas slabo prate...
Ja sam ti odlučila te imunološke pretrage koje mi još fale napraviti kako god, bez obzira na mišljenje mog dr. jer sam uvjerena da je kod nas problem baš imunološki.
U Ateni postoji lab (LOCUS MEDICUS), u koji se može poslati krv na analizu, ili naravno otići u Atenu pa tamo raditi  pretrage,
Immunophenotyping of peripheral blood lymphocytes: €120.00 
- NK cell cytotoxicity assay: €90.00 
- NK cell cytotoxicity assay with intralipid: €120.00 
- Regulatory T-Cell Panel: €60.00 
- Th1:Th2 cytokine ratio assay: €130.00 
- Leukocyte antibody detection panel (cross-match): €165.00 
- HLA DQα-1 detection/typing: €90.00
- HLA Typing any other single allele typing:  €90.00

Reproductive Immunology Panel (3 tests): €300.00
- Immunophenotyping of peripheral blood lymphocytes 
- NK cell cytotoxicity assay with Ιntralipid
- Th1/Th2 cytokine ratio assay

Anti-phospholipid antibody tests in one panel: €220.00

Anti-nuclear antibody tests in one panel: €130.00

Other auto-antibody tests in one panel: €80.00
-Anti-thyroid Antibodies
-Anti-β2 Glycoprotein I Antibodies 
-Lupus Anticoagulant 
Ovo su pretrage i cijene s fertilityfriend foruma, 
Uglavnom kontaktirala sam ih prošli tjedan, poslala upit za  Reproductive Immunology Panel (3 tests) i HLA DQα-1 detection/typing, još mi se nisu javili, ovih dana ću im ponoviti mail...

----------


## Lost_in_Wonderland

Zd77
Ja sam ti napravila kompletnu imunolosku obradu kod nas u privatnoj klinici. Imam obostrano opterecenu obiteljsku anamnezu. Moji nalazi su na vise podrucja granicni sto lijecnicima nije indikacija za uvodjenjem dodatne terapije za sada.
Panel NK stanica je moguce napraviti preko poliklinike imunomed...tako je barem navedeno u njihovom cjeniku.
Iskreno s tom informacijom nemam sto traziti u HR.
Svjesna sam toga :/
Atitireodina,antinuklearna i i antifosfolipidna antitijela su prema ovom cjeniku sto si navela jeftinija kod nas.
Mozes mi se javiti na pm pa ti objasnim gdje sam to sve rijesavala.

----------


## zd77

Lost in Wonderland ne mogu ti poslati pm, nemaš dovoljni broj postova,
Gledala sam za imunomed, nisam sigurna da su to baš iste NK stanice, tako da sam to prekrižila, kao što si rekla, i da dobijem nalaz povišenih NK stanica, sto ću s tim,

moram ih nazvati u vezi HLA tipizacije, vidim da rade, cijena 500kn, da li je to cijena po lokusu?, ili komplet? ako rade HLADQalpha onda super, 500 kn je prihvatljivo

jesi radila kariograme, obzirom na spontane

----------


## Lost_in_Wonderland

Ah da...moram skupiti jos postova  :Smile: 
Predostavljam da ne rade cjelokupan NK panel. 
Inace polikliniku vodi imunolog s kojim popricas na dolasku i on na osnovi tvoje anamneze predlozi sto bi bilo korisno napraviti od pretraga.
Za HLA DQ nisam pitala jer sam iskreno odustala od toga s obzirom da znam parove koji imaju utvrdjeno preklapanje alela pa su ostvarili trudnocu koja je rezultirala zivorodjenim djetetom.
Mi smo napravilo sve od pretraga osim NK stanica. Kariogrami su nam uredni

----------


## hulija

Za hla meni su rekli imunolozi da moze da bude razlog za spontanih pobacaji  I mi smo to ispitali I hvala bogu nema poklapanja inace I u mk ima ivig inekcije  u apoteci u plodnost bitola

----------


## Bulbi91

Pozdrav,
Vidim da dugo nije pisano u ovoj temi.Radili smo hla tipizaciju na Rebru,ali nismo dobili nikakvo zavrsno misljenje kao sto nam je receno.Provati cu sutra zvati dr.Humar.Ali posto sam neatrpljiva molila bih objasnjenje ako se netko razumije u nalaze
HLA-A ja 3/10 muz 3/32
HLA-B 18/62 muz 18/21
HLA-DRBI 13/15 muz 11/13
Koliko vidim tu ima nekih preklapanja.Inace imala sam 2 biokemijske trudnoce,1 missed u 9tt i prije nesto vise od mj.dana spontani u 14.tt (beba se dobro razvijala,ali dobila sam preuranjene trudove i otvorila sa...phd pokazao da je beba bila zdrava,ali da je doslo do akutne upale)...

----------


## romi

Molim pomoc oko nalaza, stvarno sam se sada jako uplasila, sto tocno pokazuje ovaj nalaz, isla sam guglati i tresem se od straha
HLA-A 1,2
HLA-B 44,57
HLA-C NT,NT
HLA-DRB1 13,16
HLA-DQB1 NT,NT

----------


## sirius

> Molim pomoc oko nalaza, stvarno sam se sada jako uplasila, sto tocno pokazuje ovaj nalaz, isla sam guglati i tresem se od straha
> HLA-A 1,2
> HLA-B 44,57
> HLA-C NT,NT
> HLA-DRB1 13,16
> HLA-DQB1 NT,NT


Daj kontaktiraj lijecnika neka ti on objasni. Nema sanse da bih isla sama pokusati tumaciti nalaz tipizacije tkiva iako radim u laboratoriju. To je prekomplicirano i nista ne razumijem.

----------


## SillyGirl

HLA rezutlati da li neko razumije B* 38 57
dijete 7 godine

----------

